# 5th Annual MIdwest Showdown ∙



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Pre-Registration
$10.00 off (If registered before June 8th)</span>

SWEEPSTAKES CAPRICE LOWRIDER

We'll get more info posted in the coming days. This year's show will have more to offer than ever before. PM me or e-mail me ([email protected]) if you are interested in being a sponsor or in Club package deals.


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

SHIT YEAH THAT SOUNDS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A COOL AS SHOWDOWN WE'LL TRY AND BE THERE HOMIE, RIGHT NOW WERE GETTIN ALOT OF RIDES TOGETHER ALL AT ONCE TO HIT SOME SHOWS THIS SUMMER 
GOOD LOOKIN OUT ON THE INFO
MUCH LOVE TO 314 GATEWAY RIDERS C.C.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 26 2006, 12:44 PM~4931039
> *SHIT YEAH THAT SOUNDS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A COOL AS SHOWDOWN WE'LL TRY AND BE THERE HOMIE, RIGHT NOW WERE GETTIN ALOT OF RIDES TOGETHER ALL AT ONCE TO HIT SOME SHOWS THIS SUMMER
> GOOD LOOKIN OUT ON THE INFO
> MUCH LOVE TO 314 GATEWAY RIDERS C.C.
> *


Cool. Hope to see you and the rest of Cold Blooded Nebraska and St. Louis chapters at the show.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

The show is not doing bicycles this year? Let me know, because I had told some guys from Indy about the show last year and they wanted to come this year.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

whats up ... i should be down for that like usual


what up leon ...lost your number (phone got took)


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Feb 28 2006, 02:21 AM~4943045
> *The show is not doing bicycles this year? Let me know, because I had told some guys from Indy about the show last year and they wanted to come this year.
> *


My bad man. We are doing bicycles. I'll add the change now.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Feb 28 2006, 01:40 PM~4945696
> *whats up ... i should be down for that like usual
> what up leon ...lost your number (phone got took)
> *


what up Justin. I'll get my number to you in a PM.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:thumbsup: GOOD LUCK GUYS!

Although not be confused with the 8th annual Detroit Midwest Showdown August 13th :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 28 2006, 06:21 PM~4947933
> *:thumbsup: GOOD LUCK GUYS!
> 
> Although not be confused with the 8th annual Detroit Midwest Showdown August 13th :biggrin:
> *


It's all good homie! I need to get at you about a couple of other things we are working on.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

you know I'm there!


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Feb 28 2006, 05:40 PM~4947618
> *My bad man. We are doing bicycles. I'll add the change now.
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Mar 3 2006, 12:17 PM~4967596
> *Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


Still waiting on my brother to put the artwork on this thread.


----------



## kosstheory (May 14, 2003)




----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kosstheory_@Mar 8 2006, 04:01 PM~5003042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin' out O!!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i'm only going if shes there ..... who is that ?... grr

























just kidding thou you know i am there ...


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Mar 9 2006, 12:11 PM~5009240
> *i'm only going if shes there ..... who is that ?... grr
> just kidding thou you know i am there ...
> *


I know dog! Warrenton OG's always ride :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Midwest SHowdown at the old location. Should be a whole lot bigger at the track.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Mar 10 2006, 02:20 AM~5013865
> *I know dog! Warrenton OG's always ride  :biggrin:
> *


thats right... need some flyers out this way ... 

and see people that wanna move outta the city need to realize aint nothin in warrenton ... so just keep moving futher west of here .......that right move along nothing to see here!


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Mar 11 2006, 01:48 PM~5025929
> *thats right... need some flyers out this way ...
> 
> and see people that wanna move outta the city need to realize aint nothin in warrenton ... so just keep moving futher west of here .......that right move along nothing to see here!
> *


We got a meeting at the track today. One of the topics is advertisments (flyers). As soon as we get the final details and entertainment contracts, we'll get you a shit load of flyers for the Greater Warrenton Area :biggrin: 

Seriously though. I know you hit up everything from St. Charles to St. Peters and from Wentzville to Warrenton. That's a lot of area and we appreciate it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Mar 11 2006, 05:59 PM~5026009
> *We got a meeting at the track today. One of the topics is advertisments (flyers). As soon as we get the final details and entertainment contracts, we'll get you a shit load of flyers for the Greater Warrenton Area  :biggrin:
> 
> Seriously though. I know you hit up everything from St. Charles to St. Peters and from Wentzville to Warrenton. That's a lot of area and we appreciate it.
> ...


its all for the good !


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Mar 13 2006, 03:50 PM~5038832
> *
> *



its all for the good!


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

We should have 10,000 glossy flyers ready by the 2nd week of April.


----------



## probeguy (Dec 28, 2003)

hey man, if you were interested i am south of stlouis in festus and go around to the park hills farmington area a lot i could pass some flyers out around here. there are quite a few hydro cars and nice imports down south i could get to come. pm me and let me know if you would give me some flyers to pass out.
thanks
ryan


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by probeguy_@Mar 15 2006, 04:04 PM~5054374
> *hey man, if you were interested i am south of stlouis in festus and go around to the park hills farmington area a lot i could pass some flyers out around here. there are quite a few hydro cars and nice imports down south i could get to come. pm me and let me know if you would give me some flyers to pass out.
> thanks
> ryan
> *


Thanks Ryan. I'll hit you on the PM


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Guaranteed to make a 2 year come back with vengeance!!! Any 60's Chevy's in the Midwest are welcome to pull up!! :biggrin: That's what it's about Homies!


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Can I still get a flyer Leon buddy  :biggrin: Were still cool right? :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 18 2006, 11:16 PM~5077538
> *Can I still get a flyer Leon buddy   :biggrin: Were still cool right? :biggrin:
> *


Of course!!! I might even give you 2 or 3 flyers!!! :cheesy:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Mar 18 2006, 10:20 AM~5074666
> *Guaranteed to make a 2 year come back with vengeance!!! Any 60's Chevy's in the Midwest are welcome to pull up!! :biggrin: That's what it's about Homies!
> *


THATS WHAT I LIKE TO HERE, DO YOUR THANG HOMIE....


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

Truucha lowrider videos will be there fo sho


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

im going 2 have 2 check you guys out i got people in farimont city right next 2 the gate way :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

can some one give me directions if i were comin from I-44 from springfield mo?
i might make this show...bring up the lincoln :0


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Mar 21 2006, 02:41 PM~5093600
> *can some one give me directions if i were comin from I-44 from springfield mo?
> i might make this show...bring up the lincoln  :0
> *



Take I-44 to STL
Merge on to I-55 North towards downtown
Stay On I-55 as it merges with I-64E and I-70E across the Mississippi.
Take I-55 to the Granite City Exit (7 minutes from downtown)
Make left and you are there


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

AWWWWWW SSSSHHHHIIIITTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BOUT TIME SHOWS COMIN UP!!!

DEFINITELY GOIN TO BE THERE. 

LEON, NEED FLYERS WUSSUP?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Mar 21 2006, 04:42 PM~5094615
> *Take I-44 to STL
> Merge on to I-55 North towards downtown
> Stay On I-55 as it merges with I-64E and I-70E across the Mississippi.
> ...


ok cool...i got it saved :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Mar 21 2006, 01:41 PM~5093600
> *can some one give me directions if i were comin from I-44 from springfield mo?
> i might make this show...bring up the lincoln  :0
> *


BRANSON in the house! See you there bring up the lincoln :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey Leon is this show going to be covered on TV?


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 21 2006, 09:51 PM~5095871
> *Hey Leon is this show going to be covered on TV?
> *


Yes!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 21 2006, 08:21 PM~5095687
> *BRANSON in the house! See you there bring up the lincoln  :0
> *


i just might...hopefully my house will sale soon and i can get the car painted :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey Leon will there be any big booty bitches in the house? Bikini contest, Tip drill, Strippers? What it do? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 22 2006, 07:27 PM~5101436
> *Hey Leon will there be any big booty bitches in the house? Bikini contest, Tip drill, Strippers? What it do?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Funny you asked. I was wanting to officially post something on the front page, but I'll tell you what we're working on in the meantime. Hardees will be sponsoring the ThicK Chick Contest (like the Thick Burger) :biggrin: 

I got a few words of advice while you watch this contest - AVOID STANDING TOO CLOSE TO YOUR BUDDIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

BACK TO THE FRONT PAGE FOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

Truucha video will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Mar 23 2006, 10:41 PM~5108948
> *Truucha video will be there :thumbsup:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## lowcut69 (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Feb 26 2006, 10:14 PM~4935066
> *Cool. Hope to see you and the rest of Cold Blooded Nebraska and St. Louis chapters at the show.
> *


what if you want to enter in the hop and show class? do you get a break on the feeeeeeeeeees


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcut69_@Mar 29 2006, 06:04 AM~5140304
> *what if you want to enter in the hop and show class? do you get a break on the feeeeeeeeeees
> *


Good question you know the hoppers do ultimately make the lowrider show. We should get some kind of break since we invest so much money in to our rides to keep them up and bangin


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowcut69_@Mar 29 2006, 07:04 AM~5140304
> *what if you want to enter in the hop and show class? do you get a break on the feeeeeeeeeees
> *



Good question you know the hoppers do ultimately make the lowrider show. We should get some kind of break since we invest so much money in to our rides to keep them up and bangin 

Good question and good points. I will take that up with the club. I personally think that is fair, but other shows (namely Lowrider Magazine), will not let you enter two categories because it makes it a logistical nightmare for the judges. At first glance, I would say that people who want to hop and show their cars need to be registered and in place before noon. That way the car can be judged early and when it is time to hop, the judges don't have to run all over the place. Like I said, I'll holla at the rest of the club and see what we can do.

Speaking of suggestions, we are probably flexible to take more suggestions for the next 3 to 4 weeks. Let me know.


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

WITH THE ACCESS YOU DUDES GOT WHY YOU DONT SHOOT YOUR OWN VIDEO???
JUST AN IDEA

KEEP US POSTED ON THEM "PERFORMANCES BY"

REMEMBER HOW EASTER WAS THE BIG SHOW IN THE LOU
I THINK YOU BOYZ IS STEPPIN UP REAL NICE LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Runnin out of time


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 30 2006, 02:17 AM~5146049
> * Runnin out of time
> *


do doubt


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Mar 29 2006, 09:12 PM~5145672
> *WITH THE ACCESS YOU DUDES GOT WHY YOU DONT SHOOT YOUR OWN VIDEO???
> JUST AN IDEA
> 
> ...


Appreciate the compliments Jeff. We are trying our best to bring the biggest, baddest lowlow and street custom event ever seen in the STL. We know everybody out there true to lowriding can relate to how overdue St. Louis is for a show like this. I remember talking to Lowrider Magazine over 10 years ago about why they never came to St. Louis, but they always go to Indy and Kansas City. They told me that they didn't know we got our ride on in the STL. That shocked me considering STL is bigger than KC and Indy put together (population wise), but then I got to thinking; for years STL never had any highly publicized events or shops for that matter that commercially promoted lowriders or street customs. For example, in KC Lona and Sons had been going to show promoting their shop for years. They also would advertise in all the magazines. Stuff like that brings exposure not only to the shops, but to the cities that those shops are in as well. If somebody was smart enough and had enough resources, right now would be the perfect time to start putting out heavy advertising for a lowrider and street custom shop in STL  


As far as the filming video part, you are right, we are filming it ourselves, but Truucha will be there also. Hell, for that matter Young Hogg might even show up according to Ron. We like the fact that other people want to film this event and put it on their productions. That just further promotes the event and STL Lowriding in general. The difference between what we film and what other people film is that instead of just a 5 to 10 minute segment, we are putting together a whole dvd just on STL and the Midwest. You saw some of the earlier efforts 2 years ago. Time to take it to the next level.

Let me be the first to say that Lowrider Magazine is about to see the sleeping giant wake up. Holla if ya hear me!! Three! One! Fo!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Mar 30 2006, 12:25 PM~5149494
> *As far as the filming video part, you are right, we are filming it ourselves, but Truucha will be there also. Hell, for that matter Young Hogg might even show up according to Ron. We like the fact that other people want to film this event and put it on their productions. *



:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: 




:wave:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

wrong post 


oh well to tha tizzle!


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Mar 30 2006, 11:25 AM~5149494
> *Appreciate the compliments Jeff. We are trying our best to bring the biggest, baddest lowlow and street custom event ever seen in the STL. We know everybody out there true to lowriding can relate to how overdue St. Louis is for a show like this. I remember talking to Lowrider Magazine over 10 years ago about why they never came to St. Louis, but they always go to Indy and Kansas City. They told me that they didn't know we got our ride on in the STL. That shocked me considering STL is bigger than KC and Indy put together (population wise), but then I got to thinking; for years STL never had any highly publicized events or shops for that matter that commercially promoted lowriders or street customs. For example, in KC Lona and Sons had been going to show promoting their shop for years. They also would advertise in all the magazines. Stuff like that brings exposure not only to the shops, but to the cities that those shops are in as well. If somebody was smart enough and had enough resources, right now would be the perfect time to start putting out heavy advertising for a lowrider and street custom shop in STL
> As far as the filming video part, you are right, we are filming it ourselves, but Truucha will be there also. Hell, for that matter Young Hogg might even show up according to Ron. We like the fact that other people want to film this event and put it on their productions. That just further promotes the event and STL Lowriding in general. The difference between what we film and what other people film is that instead of just a 5 to 10 minute segment, we are putting together a whole dvd just on STL and the Midwest. You saw some of the earlier efforts 2 years ago. Time to take it to the next level.
> 
> ...



WE GOT JUST THE SHOP, KNOWLEDGE, AND THE RIGHT MUTHAFUCKAS WORKIN IN IT. GIVE IT A MINUTE. WE'RE GONNA OPEN EVERYBODYS EYES,,,,, CHUUCH!


----------



## KING-JAMES (Sep 20, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 STL IS HERE BABY :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING-JAMES_@Mar 30 2006, 08:00 PM~5152260
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 STL IS HERE BABY :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


KING JAMES WHERE YOU BEEN DERTY????


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Mar 30 2006, 07:37 PM~5152112
> *WE GOT JUST THE SHOP, KNOWLEDGE, AND THE RIGHT MUTHAFUCKAS WORKIN IN IT. GIVE IT A MINUTE. WE'RE GONNA OPEN EVERYBODYS EYES,,,,, CHUUCH!
> *



Good luck.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

THANKS, GOOD LUCK TO YOU GUYS TOO.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Apr 1 2006, 09:37 PM~5163242
> *THANKS, GOOD LUCK TO YOU GUYS TOO.
> *


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

THATS WHAT I TALKIN ABOUT LETS MAKE IT KNOWN!!!!!!!!!!!! :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Mar 30 2006, 08:26 PM~5152412
> *KING JAMES WHERE YOU BEEN DERTY????
> *


What the fuck is that in your avitar? Is that thing real or did you photo shop it?


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STL.CLOWNIN_@Apr 4 2006, 04:55 PM~5178827
> *THATS WHAT I TALKIN ABOUT LETS MAKE IT KNOWN!!!!!!!!!!!! :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Xavier in the house!! What up man?!


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Apr 8 2006, 12:11 PM~5202142
> *What the fuck is that in your avitar? Is that thing real or did you photo shop it?
> *


if you was talkin to me, that would be a blue pitbull out of razor edge..real pic


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

THOSE PITS ARE RAW DOGG. MY BROTHER AND I WERE TALKING ABOUT THOSE YESTERDAY. HE'S GOT ALOT OF DOGS TOO.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

That pit looks wild as hell!


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Those pits look wild as hell.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KING-JAMES (Sep 20, 2003)

STL BACK 2 THE TOP


----------



## KING-JAMES (Sep 20, 2003)

ANY BODY MAKE IT TO THE SHOW IN THE PARK 2 DAY


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING-JAMES_@Apr 16 2006, 06:51 PM~5255013
> *ANY BODY MAKE IT TO THE SHOW IN THE PARK 2 DAY
> *


i slid threw but aint got no pics


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by El Caqui_@Apr 17 2006, 09:22 PM~5262427
> *thats a clean pup
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## c4obert (Apr 23, 2006)

Anyone know what the classes are for the hopping comp?


----------



## lowcut69 (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Apr 1 2006, 08:35 AM~5161190
> *Good luck.
> *


do you have a under const class?????


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

If you want to bring your vehicle to the show, let us know. If you want your chance to win a $1,000.00 in the Rock the Mic Contest let us know.
Information and place to let us know you want to enter your vehicle or rock the mic (314.602.7071)

If you are coming to the show, bring it on baby and kick it with us! This will be the biggest (like always) event of this type in the region! We have had guests from New York to California at our shows. We will have something for everybody!!!</span>


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

You know what, I'll see if we can have an area for cars that owners what to come and work on at the show. 

It will add a great opportunitity for you to show off your skills and also allow the general public the chance to see exactly what It takes to build a car on juice.

Its really funny you asked that question because one of the 314 Gateway Ridaz members Impala SS was not quite done in time to goto Indy last weekend (new paint and some other things). He did last couple of things right there on the spot just as the show was opening up. 

Guess what... HE WON BEST OF SHOW AND BEST IN HIS CLASS! I think an official Underconstruction area would be in order. Who knows, we may have a winner in the "just got the car done in time for the judging"

314 Gateway Ridaz ain't no joke! Feel me playa!

</span></span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>KingOfCadillacs


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

For those cars that are truely underconstruction and are not going to be worked on they day of the show, let me do some checking. 

There maybe something we can do. Currenly build quality or something like that.


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

Just 44 days and 16 hours until the 

5th Annual Midwest Showdown.

Gateway International Raceway
7 Min from Downtown St. Louis,MO
700 Raceway Blvd
Madison, IL 62060
Information line: 314.602.7071
Racetrack Information: Call (618) 875-7550 or (866)-35-SPEED

Mapquest map: (cut the below mumbo gumbo into the address line for Internet Explorer)

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?searc...l&zipcode=62060

This year the 314 Gateway Ridaz are not JUST having their world famous hopping contest, we are bringing you…

Sweepstakes giving away a juiced up Caprice Classic 
(patrons pay to get in and you have a chance to win {there must be at least 3,000 tickets sold or the sweepstakes is null and void [in other words, we keep the car]} (must be 18 to win) )

Catagories and events

Holding free for all drag racing (tune and test your car or motorcycle on Gateways ¼ mile drag strip)
Custom and Classic Car and Motorcycle 
Bi-cycle and tri-cycle custom, classic and stock welcome
Stunt Motorcycle riding by our expert riders (not open to general public for participation) 

Space is limited! There are about 350 – 400 spaces available. 
Space for trailers and tow vehicles with security also at the raceway.

(all catagories have entry fee's for each vehical participating in addition to general admission however, vehicle owners get one general admission ticket free)




You get all that plus!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
LIVE ENTERTAINMENT BABY!

That's right! 

Live on stage 
3 nationally known Hip Hop and Rap acts
One of St. Louis' own up and coming hip hop acts
2 Rock Bands
One of the funniest stand up comics on the planet
Local Radio Station personalities and record spin
Rock the Mic contest (entry fee of $250.00 gets you the chance to win $1,000.00!) 


If you want to bring your vehicle to the show, let us know. If you want your chance to win a $1,000.00 in the Rock the Mic Contest let us know.
Information and place to let us know you want to enter your vehicle or rock the mic (314.602.7071)

If you are coming to the show, bring it on baby and kick it with us! This will be the biggest (like always) event of this type in the region! We have had guests from New York to California at our shows. We will have something for everybody!!!


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

Still Counting Down to the day of the show


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

test


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

who the acts gonna be ...put that out there derty


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

We can't put the names on the street until they have signed all the contracts (we don't want to be accused of false advertising). We are trying to do this up right. Everyone is currently committed but we could be taken to court if we blab before the ink is dry. I can assure you, the talent we have in the works is top notch. We just added a Rasta band last night. 

With the amount of time we will have for the show there will also be a talent contest. We are looking for those individuals with the balls and skills to Rock our Mic on the main stage. Our goal is to keep as much going as possible on the stage, the race track and the car show as we can.

Ideally, we will have the talent portion of the show broken up over the course of the day and between our "professional entertainers". We want A-List groups sprinkled all over the place too however, that's one of the things we are working out contractually.

There have been other shows here in town that were cool but did not offer the diverse forms of entertainment we are offering. We want to make sure to keep everyone occupied and walk out of our event with that “that was the BOMB!” thought stuck in their heads. We will be doing this next year!

As soon as we have signatures on paper, the names will be plastered here and in our commercials on TV and Radio. We are waiting for a Chicago sponsor to come on board so we can get the message out in the Windy City Too!

Don’t change that channel.


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

*Things are shaping up fast! We are now in talks with a female R&B group + a Female Rapper for our entertainment segment of the event. 

Like before, I can't mention any names but the R&B group is in a contest on a nationally televised cable station. These young ladies are about to blow all the way up. 

The Rapper chic is locally known but is a rhyming dynamo. She too is going places and we invite all to witness history in the making. 

When you're not drooling over that iced out low-rider, tripping off how high playa just made his whip hop, clearing your nostrils from all the tire smoke, falling off the Ninja bike, come check out the live entertainment we are going to have for you. 

The names of all the acts will be pumped out soon.*


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Apr 26 2006, 09:56 PM~5320711
> *who the acts gonna be ...put that out there derty
> *


Just know this - could not get a hold of any of the people you were talking about - either too much money or already booked. Still got a tight line up with verbal confirmation. All we need now is the paper work and everybody will know. We will also revise the commercial on TV to include the entertainment.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

How many passes do you get with an entry? Lets say i bring my 2 bikes..how many bands or tickets do i get with those?


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Are the flyers out yet?


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

The Flyers have been distributed in Indianapolis, Tampa and Truucka has them included in his Lowrider tapes and DVD's (he was running our commercial spots at his booth in Indy!).

We also distributed a gang of them at the Car show on Goodfellow last weekend. Expect to see them or poster sized versions popping up in Barber Shops, Record Stores the Anne Malone Parade and on car windshields at clubs.

We also have several commercials in rotation on UPN-46 (WRBU) and they will soon start rotation on two of the local Radio stations.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 28 2006, 08:07 AM~5331060
> *How many passes do you get with an entry? Lets say i bring my 2 bikes..how many bands or tickets do i get with those?
> *


Each exhibit/participant entry gets 2 wristbands.


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Big Chucky - King of the dueces!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

big chucky king of kings .... what it do potna!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

damit i just realized this show is on the same weekend as Dragfest in Sedalia.... :angry:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@May 1 2006, 09:29 AM~5348291
> *damit i just realized this show is on the same weekend as Dragfest in Sedalia.... :angry:
> *


Not hating on the dragfest, but ummmmmmmm....I can tell you all the riders will be far away from central Missouri - across the bridge to Gateway International Raceway.


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

Posters are now in the following locations

Vintage Vinyl (U.City Delmar Blvd Loop Area)
StreetSide Records (U.City Delmar Blvd Loop Area)
IronAge Tattoo (U.City Delmar Blvd Loop Area)
Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream Parlor (U.City Delmar Blvd Loop Area)
Batton Music (U.City Delmar Blvd Loop Area)
Big Shark Bicycle Shop (U.City-Saint Louis City Delmar Blvd Loop Area )
Jiffy Lube (U.City Hanley @ Delmar) They can't display it but will show it to you.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingOfCadillacs_@May 1 2006, 06:22 PM~5351565
> *Posters are now in the following locations
> 
> Vintage Vinyl (U.City Delmar Blvd Loop Area)
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how many bike classes do you have i am bringing 2 bikes but i just want to know what class's


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

R U MAILING THEM PRE -REG- OUT THIS YEAR TOO????????
SPEAKIN ON THEM ACTS...IM USUALLY SO TWISTED I CANT REMEMBER HALF THE CARS :biggrin: SOUNDS LIKE YOU MIGHT HAVE BABY GIRL OUT THE DIME/DUBB BOOKED,IM SURE WHO EVER YOU COME UP WIT GONE BE TOP NOTCH
THIS SHOW WELL WORTH THE PRICE OF ADMISSION


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 2 2006, 05:17 PM~5358542
> *how many bike classes do you have i am bringing 2 bikes but i just want to know what class's
> *


If you mean Lowrider Bicycles, we have 2 classes - 2 wheelers and 3 wheelers (BIkes and Trikes)

For motorcycles we have Cruisers (Harleys) and Sports Bikes (Crotch Rockets)


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@May 2 2006, 08:11 PM~5359450
> *R U MAILING THEM PRE -REG- OUT THIS YEAR TOO????????
> SPEAKIN ON THEM ACTS...IM USUALLY SO TWISTED I CANT REMEMBER HALF THE CARS :biggrin: SOUNDS LIKE YOU MIGHT HAVE BABY GIRL OUT THE DIME/DUBB BOOKED,IM SURE WHO EVER YOU COME UP WIT GONE BE TOP NOTCH
> THIS SHOW WELL WORTH THE PRICE OF ADMISSION
> *


I am sure everybody will like the entertainment - we have a little somethin' for all walks of life, BUT man I wish we could have got our first choice - ONE/O!!

That would have shut shit down, but it's still cool. Just a few more days and we can release the names - paperwork, paperwork.

Oh yeah. We will have pre-registration available by the end of this week.


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

Gonna be wide open baby!


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Pimpin'


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@May 1 2006, 01:29 PM~5348291
> *damit i just realized this show is on the same weekend as Dragfest in Sedalia.... :angry:
> *


when is the show out in branson?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

and leon when is that columbia show that i saw you goin to a few years back? 

to tha tizzle


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@May 4 2006, 09:41 AM~5368047
> *and leon when is that columbia show that i saw you goin to a few years back?
> 
> to tha tizzle
> *


You mean the LU show (Lincoln University) in Jefferson City. That is usually the 2nd or 3rd week of October.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@May 4 2006, 07:45 PM~5370035
> *You mean the LU show (Lincoln University) in Jefferson City. That is usually the 2nd or 3rd week  of October.
> *



i didnt think it was that late but you could be right ...


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

The show is getting closer, are you read?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

nope .... wanted to do alot more before next month ... 



BUMP BUMP BUMP!


----------



## lowcut69 (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@May 8 2006, 06:32 PM~5393352
> *nope .... wanted to do alot more before next month ...
> 
> 
> ...


PLAYTIME SHOW IS CANCELED DUE TO THE SHOOTING SORRY


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowcut69_@May 9 2006, 06:03 AM~5395169
> *PLAYTIME SHOW IS CANCELED DUE TO THE SHOOTING SORRY
> *


Yeah that sucks. Maybe if you guys plan your show for late July, you can pass out flyers and spread the word on June 11th (at the Midwest Showdown).


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

Its closing in on ya! Come on to the STL and kick it with us.


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

The location where the shooting took place needs a security presence. That usually lets everyone know not to act up. The location should require security for any event both inside and outside. That will keep things cooler. 

We want everyone to feel safe about coming to the Midwest Showdown. To accomplish this, here’s what’s on deck.

•Everyone will be checked entering by both track and our own security teams. This will be for EVERYONE entering, leaving or coming back in after a "BREAK"!
•Arm bands will be issued to let us know who is a guest, who is a participant and who is with the show.
•There will be security patrolling both inside and outside the venue. This includes the parking lots mainly to catch the gank squads. We are not telling them to go after people doing stuff that should be legal anyway (stealing, robbing, fighting, raping and killing are not legal and should not be, you get the idea).

We think that mix will make people feel very secure and allow them to enjoy them selves. 

KingOfCadillacs.


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

A question to you playa’s… Should we add another give away? The Caprice is on desk, somebody is going home with trophies, paper or both in the car show, someone will win $1,000.00 in the Rock the Mic contest and some lucky girl will win the bikini contest (we have a special prize for her). 

How about a couple of $100.00 gas cards? Of course we can’t give away one for every person walking in to the show, but maybe a few. That will put a dent in the tank for those coming from Chicago, Kansas City, Memphis, Nashville, Wentzville, Columbia, Dallas, Denver, Columbus, Gravois & Grand, I-270 & Olive, I-55 @ Bloomington, Ill or where ever the fuck.

We have a bunch of you calling the information line (314.602.7071) and saying you are coming but its gonna cost an arm and a leg (We feel ya!). That’s where this idea came from. Let us know, if enough say yes, we will try and work something out. We will need a card that’s common to a good chunk of the country so the cards won’t be from Pimp and Ho’s Gas and Food Mart let me assure you.

Let us know


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> A question to you playa’s… Should we add another give away? The Caprice is on desk, somebody is going home with trophies, paper or both in the car show, someone will win $1,000.00 in the Rock the Mic contest and some lucky girl will win the bikini contest (we have a special prize for her).
> 
> How about a couple of $100.00 gas cards? Of course we can’t give away one for every person walking in to the show, but maybe a few. That will put a dent in the tank for those coming from Wentzville, Columbia,
> 
> ...


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> > A question to you playa’s… Should we add another give away? The Caprice is on desk, somebody is going home with trophies, paper or both in the car show, someone will win $1,000.00 in the Rock the Mic contest and some lucky girl will win the bikini contest (we have a special prize for her).
> >
> > How about a couple of $100.00 gas cards? Of course we can’t give away one for every person walking in to the show, but maybe a few. That will put a dent in the tank for those coming from Wentzville, Columbia,
> > damn that would get me to the lou and back for black sunday ...
> ...


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

TOGETHER AND SOLO RIDERS CHICAGO WILL B THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

What time does it start and end? Are there any pre-reg forms and where/who do we send the pre-reg money to?


----------



## lowcut69 (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@May 13 2006, 07:18 AM~5420648
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ive been working my ass of to finish this ride but i dont think itll be painted ,but yes i hope itll win first place in hte hope in my class as always , i hope you got different stlye trophies i need something new to put with all the others (playtime)


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcut69_@May 16 2006, 10:16 AM~5436643
> *ive been working my ass of to finish this ride but i dont think itll be painted ,but yes i hope itll win first place in hte hope in my class as always , i hope you got different stlye trophies i need something new to put with all the others (playtime)
> *



look its that stl's addition to the g unit ! 

"50 50 50 50 50 50 50 50 50 50 50 50" .lol 


i wont be painted either .... and i wont have enuff time to put on all the parts i got but damn theres always next year


how wet did the omega center get on sunday? so now whens the rain date and the new location? 

"whats that boo boo? ....it looks like a picnic basket!" - yogi bear


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## trebubb63 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@May 18 2006, 06:21 AM~5449794
> *TTT
> *


leon call me . so i pre register


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@May 19 2006, 06:11 AM~5456656
> *TTT :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK IS TTT?


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@May 19 2006, 06:42 PM~5460191
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS TTT?
> 
> *


TO THE TOP :scrutinize:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

21 days until showtime.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@May 22 2006, 03:15 AM~5470409
> *21 days until showtime.
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Shit we forgot to put the pre-registration forms on here. Give me a little while so I can get it attached.


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

its a car show on june 11th ?????????????/
who'z throwin dat






































just tryin to bump this thang


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@May 23 2006, 09:51 AM~5479895
> *Shit we forgot to put the pre-registration forms on here. Give me a little while so I can get it attached.
> *


yea i need a one so i can took thanks homie


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

is there an internet address with all the info , someone can post???


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ttt I'll be there


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's the pre-registration information

We are trying to get a PDF version up for everyone to fill out. This is a microsoft excel format file.


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

Current Entertainment Lineup Not In Oder of Apperance

300 Boyz Hip Hop / Rap
The Game Officials Hip Hop / Rap
C-Dash Hip Hop / Rap
Ruk A Puff Hip Hop / Rap
Vicious Hip Hop / Rap
B-Tight Hip Hop / Rap
Big Will Hip Hop / Rap
Geedus Rock Band
Upright Animals Rock Band
Lump Sum Hip Hop / Rap
Deep Enough Music Hip Hop / Rap
Bikini Contest T/A
Fashion Show T/A 
Samuel R&B
Cra Ball Hip Hop / Rap
Tyrone Robinson Comedian


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

cant wait bump this chit for the lou :wave:


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

The registration form is a click away in the first entry of the topic.


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

Current Entertainment Lineup Not In Oder of Apperance

300 Boyz Hip Hop / Rap
The Game Officials Hip Hop / Rap
C-Dash Hip Hop / Rap
Ruk A Puff Hip Hop / Rap
Vicious Hip Hop / Rap
B-Tight Hip Hop / Rap
Big Will Hip Hop / Rap
Geedus Rock Band
Upright Animals Rock Band
Lump Sum Hip Hop / Rap
Deep Enough Music Hip Hop / Rap
Bikini Contest T/A
Fashion Show T/A 
Samuel R&B
Cra Ball Hip Hop / Rap
Tyrone Robinson Comedian


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i can not wait til sunday i will be there reping hard not going to winn just to rep my club and business


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

| | Post #1 

O Dogg

Posts: 4,427
Joined: Jun 2002
From: MEXICO
Car Club: MANIACOS C.C




THAT'S RIGHT THIS WEEKEND THE WESTCOAST WILL BE BRINGING 2 HOPPERS TO THE MIDWEST SHOWDOWN IN ST. LOUIS !!!!!!

I WILL NOT SAY WHO IT IS BUT HE CONFIRMED WITH ME TODAY THAT THEY ARE LEAVING THIS THURSDAY AN THEY WILL BE TAKING A IMPALA AN A CUTLASS OR REGAL,,, OH AN THEY ARE BOTH CLEAN CARS NO JUNK !!!!!!!!!!!!

SO BE READY BECAUSE THE WESTCOAST WILL BE SHOWING UP !!!!

I ALSO WILL BE FLYING DOWN THIS WEEKEND TO FILM THE SHOW AN I WILL ALSO HAVE A 10X20 VENDOR BOOTH WITH ALL MY MERCHANDISE FROM DVD'S TO T-SHIRT'S UP TO 5XL !!!!!!!!! SHAWN TH BIG WHITE BOY WILL BE RUNNING THE BOOTH 


--------------------

"""""TRUUCHA FILM AN VENDOR BOOTH SCHEDULE FOR 2006"""""

LOWRIDER SHOW (PHOENIX,AZ) COMPLETED 
LOWRIDER SHOW (SAN BERNARDINO,CA) COMPLETED
LOWRIDER SHOW (INDIANAPOLIS,IN)COMPLETED
STREETLOW SHOW (COSTA MESA CA,) NEXT


OH BOY !!!!!!


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

do you think theyd let me ride my bike around if i wasnt entered in the show


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Hey. We tried and tried, but kept on having problems with the revised registration form. My apologies! 



Anyway, we recognize that many of you are not able to open Excel and since we could never get the PDF to show up correctly on the host site, here's what we gonna do. If you can e-mail your completed registration form to my sister Heather by 4:00pm Friday June 09, 2006 (that's 19 hours from now). We will honor the reduced price at the gate. 

For your own protection, you are strongly urged to print out your completed registration form AND a copy of the e-mail dated prior to the cut off.

Heather's e-mail:

[email protected]

PS

If you try to holla at my sister you gotta pay double!!!


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Jun 8 2006, 07:27 PM~5576679
> *Hey. We tried and tried, but kept on having problems with the revised registration form. My apologies!
> 
> 
> ...


How much is double admission? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey, if you do try and holla at her, we will quadruple your entry fee and your whip is mine! Heather is my sister's daughter!


----------



## TWIN CITY OG (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingOfCadillacs_@Jun 8 2006, 11:23 PM~5578173
> *Hey, if you do try and holla at her, we will quadruple your entry fee and your whip is mine! Heather is my sister's daughter!
> *


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

How would we know if we're on the pre-reg list? I mailed ours Wednesday and hopefully you got it. Please don't make a sistah clown at the entry gate. :biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

Sunday: Thunderstorms likely. A few storms may be severe. High 77F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 80%.


thats not a good look...hope there wrong like usual :uh:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

it's 4:20 am and rainy ...i cant wait to see who the outta towners are ... 

i am rollin out rain or not .. 




to the top for THREE ONE FOUR


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

shit we are going to drive 3 hours just for the hope it stops raining but i been watching the rain it does not look good


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

i just spoke to leon and the show has been rained out


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

fuck homie i feel sorry for street life drew drove 2 days to come to STL and get rained out


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jun 11 2006, 04:34 AM~5588245
> *fuck homie i feel sorry for street life drew drove 2 days to come to STL and get rained out
> *


DON'T TRIP WE ARE ABOUT TO DO SOME HOUSE CALLS IN THE RAIN,, SO IF ANYONE IN THE ST. LOUIS AREA HAS A SINGLE PUMP OR DOUBLE PUMP,, WE WILL PULL UP TO YOUR HOUSE TO BREAK YOU OFF REAL QUICK,, WE ARE TAKING APPOINTMENTS AT THIS TIME,,, ALL HOURS ARE STILL AVAILABLE,,,

562.244.9983

TRUUCHA


----------



## cadillac on chrome (Feb 9, 2004)

RAINED OUT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it i wish i was closer


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

DON'T TRIP IOT WILL BE ON VOL # 23


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Directions to Today's Hop (Postponed Midwest Showdown)

I-64 to N. Kingshighway - Proceed North on Kingshighway until you get to Delmar. Head 1 block east on Delmar and you will see the fenced in parking lot at Delmar and Euclid.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Jun 11 2006, 07:47 AM~5588327
> *Directions to Today's Hop (Postponed Midwest Showdown)
> 
> I-64 to N. Kingshighway - Proceed North on Kingshighway until you get to Delmar. Head 1 block east on Delmar and you will see the fenced in parking lot at Delmar and Euclid.
> *


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

<span style=\'color:red\'>and there will be a make shift truucha booth</span>


so stop by and pick up vol#22 if you dont have it, plus i have a limited supply of Traditional lowriding magazine


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

no pics here , lots of video ... i was so tired i was kinda out of it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i made it after all it was a good hop TEAM STREET LIFE yook home king of mid-west and single and double first the west coast boys was swangin like a mofo lol put i will see if my boy got any pics and if so i will post them


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jun 11 2006, 10:35 PM~5591643
> *damn i made it after all it was a good hop TEAM STREET LIFE yook home king of mid-west and single and double  first the west coast boys was swangin like a mofo lol put i will see if my boy got any pics and if so i will post them
> *


Glad you made it homie. Are you the guy that asked my sister for a dash plaque? I did not get a chance to meet you.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea that the guy in the suv he is nerd i was the white guy in the roll'n dvd shirt with street life we had a blast


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

IT'S OFFICIAL. THE REVISED SHOW DATE IS AUGUST 20TH - SAME PLACE AND HOURS. GATEWAY INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY - NOON UNTIL 7:00PM.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Jun 18 2006, 09:19 AM~5626589
> *IT'S OFFICIAL. THE REVISED SHOW DATE IS AUGUST 20TH - SAME PLACE AND HOURS. GATEWAY INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY - NOON UNTIL 7:00PM.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 afew more months to get to perfection..... :biggrin:


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

CandyManCaddy,

Excellent Buick Hearse! Bring it to the showdown!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i can not wait pray to god that it does not rain this time around lol


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

*WWW.MIDWESTSHOWDOWN-STL.COM*

OK, after getting ripped left and right for the myspace site we had, we have created the OFFICIAL Midwest Showdown Saint Louis Web Site. It’s still a bit rough, but as the next week or two goes by, this site to be a great place for additional information. 

Already up and running on the site

•	Car show photos from the 4th & 5th (conciliation prize version) annual Midwest Showdown in the STL
•	More photos of the Sweepstakes Low-rider
•	Printable pre-registration form in the "vehicle registration forms"
•	Listing of some of the talent we had lined up for the main stage (some will remain, other will be replaced due to scheduling conflicts)
•	Roc The Mic contest form for you Rhymers ready to enter
•	Existing Television spots with the old date (must have Windows Media Player to view)
•	A PRINTABLE MAPQUEST MAP SHOWING THE LOCATION OF GATEWAY INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY!

What’s coming to the site?
•	A web blog so you can post comments and suggestions
•	E-mail so information can be passed directly to us
•	Updated live entertainment information. We had a bunch of really good talent lined up. We are working with a stage management team booking our acts for us. As we bring them on board, they will be immediately posted on the site
•	A layout of Gateway International Raceway with locations of where different events will be taking place. 
•	Some of the Bikini Contestants for the August 20th show

All the artwork still has the June 11th date on them. New artwork should be ready soon and the site will be updated

Check us out at 
*WWW.MIDWESTSHOWDOWN-STL.COM 

WWW.MIDWESTSHOWDOWN-STL.COM

WWW.MIDWESTSHOWDOWN-STL.COM*


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Jun 18 2006, 09:19 AM~5626589
> *IT'S OFFICIAL. THE REVISED SHOW DATE IS AUGUST 20TH - SAME PLACE AND HOURS. GATEWAY INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY - NOON UNTIL 7:00PM.
> *


IS TRUUCHA COMING BACK OUT THIS WAY AGAIN


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

I think Leon has already spoken with him. It would be great if we could get him back for the August 20th show. I would think its a matter of scheduling for us to get him. We will find out and see if we can get him back on board.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingOfCadillacs_@Jun 26 2006, 03:55 PM~5671673
> *I think Leon has already spoken with him. It would be great if we could get him back for the August 20th show. I would think its a matter of scheduling for us to get him. We will find out and see if we can get him back on board.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Yes Truucha will be back on August 20th.


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

bump


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Time is closing in once again.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

The green Caprice still wants to go home with some lucky person. Just remember this very important rule,

YOU CAN NOT COME BACK TO SERVE US WITH OUR OWN CAR!!

:biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

it getting down to the wire now ...


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*YES I WILL BE THERE,, THANXS*


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

what time is the hop?


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jul 25 2006, 05:04 AM~5837522
> *what time is the hop?
> *


3:00 / 3:30pm - 4:00 / 4:30pm


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'LL BE THERE! I will finally have my car done, and I need a car show to go to that I can sit back and relax at! Hey homie PM me your number so we kick it. I really hope you guys can make it up here to Michigan. I got some really good news I wanna discuss with you about our shows!


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 26 2006, 04:48 PM~5847416
> *I'LL BE THERE! I will finally have my car done, and I need a car show to go to that I can sit back and relax at! Hey homie PM me your number so we kick it. I really hope you guys can make it up here to Michigan. I got some really good news I wanna discuss with you about our shows!
> *


 :biggrin: Check your PM


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 24 2006, 11:45 PM~5836815
> *YES I WILL BE THERE,, THANXS
> *


and ill be right next to him with that new vol#23


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

let it be known im the first white boy in lowriding videos, And we will have our full stocked booth there with all of our dvds. So stop by and hit us up :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn how long u beem selling?


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jul 27 2006, 05:38 PM~5854505
> *damn how long u beem selling?
> *


for a min. bro


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 25 2006, 12:45 AM~5836815
> *YES I WILL BE THERE,, THANXS
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

We are three weeks away from our show. You can still pre-register your car and save ten dollars off your entry fee. 

There's a new contest thats been added. Loudest Car Stereo is now one of our competitive contests. We are working on using USACI (United States Autosound Competition International) to run it for us. They have the equipment and expertise to do this the right way.

Are there any Lowriders that want to take the challenge? Come on out and see it you have the Loudest in the Metro Area / Region.

A cash prize will be awarded to the 1st place winner ($250.00). Entry fee for non-lowrider cars $25.00 for this contest. Juice equipped cars will automatically be given the opportunity to enter this contest at no additional cost (you are already entering the lowrider competition, we won't make you pay twice). Regardless, you must register your car.

You can print the registration form from this link. Pre-registration deadline 08.13.06!

http://www.midwestshowdown-stl.com/MWSDCar...rationForm.html

See Ya in Richmond Indiana next weekend! See ya at our show on August 20th!


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

How many of us here have a monster sound system in the trunk? 

Do you want to participate in the sound contest too? Let us know here or on our send a message to [email protected]


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Jul 27 2006, 05:51 PM~5854228
> *let it be known im the first white boy in lowriding videos,
> *



I think Tony Parker was. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

any cali / az boys bring cars to the show again?


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Jul 27 2006, 04:51 PM~5854228
> *let it be known im the first white boy in lowriding videos, And we will have our full stocked booth there with all of our dvds. So stop by and hit us up :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 1 2006, 01:17 PM~5882113
> *I think Tony Parker was.  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Anybody else from our part of the Midwest going to Indiana this weekend?


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuck_@Aug 2 2006, 08:55 PM~5891871
> *do i get to ride in the upn motorhome  :biggrin:
> *


Believe it or not we are better off spending money on hotel rooms than gassing that damn beast. It's fun to take on trips as long as you have some folks to share the fueling.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Aug 2 2006, 08:12 PM~5891998
> *Believe it or not we are better off spending money on hotel rooms than gassing that damn beast. It's fun to take on trips as long as you have some folks to share the fueling.
> *


Can it pull a lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 3 2006, 09:33 PM~5899505
> *Can it pull a lincoln  :biggrin:
> *


Lincolns, Caprices, Caddys, Impalas - whatever :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Check out the new pictures on the web site.

New Pics


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

We got EM! USACI (United States Autosound Competition International) will be running the loudest sound system contest. No funny business, these boys are the real deal. 

They will have our event listed on their site soon. All the lowriders with the sound systems that make ears bleed, here's something else to keep us busy day of show. 

Check out the USACI site www.soundoff.org. They are not playing around!


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

OK. We heard the requests dozens of times so we made a decision.

In each hop category - 1st place will take all entry money!!!!

That's right. For example, if there are 5 single pump street hoppers then the first place winner will get all of the cash from the 5 entries - and a 5' trophy.

2nd place will still get a trophy.

3rd place will get a clap and a hand-shake :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Aug 7 2006, 07:08 AM~5916596
> *Check out the new pictures on the web site.
> 
> New Pics
> *


Nice pictures leon


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 9 2006, 09:53 PM~5937305
> *Nice pictures leon
> *


Are you going to take it all in the hop? I know you've been working on it.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Aug 10 2006, 05:47 PM~5943232
> *Are you going to take it all in the hop? I know you've been working on it.
> *


Im planning on losing :biggrin: But we'll see what happens :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up leon DOWN LOW ENTERTAINMENT will be there filming hope for a good turn out homie just got back from the UCE show in louisville,KY now it is on to STL


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

BLACK SUNDAY IS ON & KRACKIN!!!!!!!! I PUT MY EAR TO THA STREETS & HEAR SOME RIDAZ FROM LOS ANGELES HOPPIFORNIA & SOME HOMIE FROM WATTS TO PUT YOUR BELLY IN KNOTS ARE TRAVELING TO ST. LOUIS, WHAT CLUBS? YOU WOULD LOVE TO KNOW UH? A SUPER HOPPER FROM (KY) MAY BE THERE TO SERVE UP A DISH THATS BEST SERVED (COLD).....OH SHIT CAN'T FORGET THA OKLAHOMA CARD....(BLOCK STYLE .CC) WITH THAT CLEAN ASS BLACK REGAL...THEY GOT THA BEST CARS OKLAHOMA HAS TO OFFER, SOME SAY THA BIG (I)...BUT THEY NEVER MADE THAT TRIP WITH THEIR CARS, ONE HAS, THIS IS YA'LLS YEAR HOMIE SO COME WITH IT HOMIES.....& I DIDN'T FORGET ABOUT CHI-TOWN THEY ALWAYZ SHOW UP TO SERVE & SHOW


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

WEST KRACKIN TREBUBB63


----------



## trebubb63 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Aug 9 2006, 07:39 PM~5937158
> *OK. We heard the requests dozens of times so we made a decision.
> 
> In each hop category - 1st place will take all entry money!!!!
> ...


leon i think both should get money u might more hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Aug 13 2006, 09:00 AM~5958022
> *BLACK SUNDAY IS ON & KRACKIN!!!!!!!! I PUT MY EAR TO THA STREETS & HEAR SOME RIDAZ FROM LOS ANGELES HOPPIFORNIA & SOME HOMIE FROM WATTS TO PUT YOUR BELLY IN KNOTS ARE TRAVELING TO ST. LOUIS, WHAT CLUBS? YOU WOULD LOVE TO KNOW UH? A SUPER HOPPER FROM (KY) MAY BE THERE TO SERVE UP A DISH THATS BEST SERVED (COLD).....OH SHIT CAN'T FORGET THA OKLAHOMA CARD....(BLOCK STYLE .CC) WITH THAT CLEAN ASS BLACK REGAL...THEY GOT THA BEST CARS OKLAHOMA HAS TO OFFER, SOME SAY THA BIG (I)...BUT THEY NEVER MADE THAT TRIP WITH THEIR CARS, ONE HAS, THIS IS YA'LLS YEAR HOMIE SO COME WITH IT HOMIES.....& I DIDN'T FORGET ABOUT CHI-TOWN THEY ALWAYZ SHOW UP TO SERVE & SHOW
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## trebubb63 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Aug 13 2006, 11:50 AM~5958665
> *WEST KRACKIN TREBUBB63
> *


u got it damu (O.G.B.)


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trebubb63_@Aug 13 2006, 01:54 PM~5958688
> *leon i think both should get money u might more hoppers :biggrin:
> *


Homies that want to hop will hop regardless. cash and trophy for first place. trophies only for second place. that's all we have this year!! See you Sunday.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

The forecast for Sunday (so far) is partly sunny with a chance for isolated storms. High temp of 88. Better than sweating our faces off in 100 degrees :burn:

That's good enough. This is a rain or shine event anyway.


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

Do we still got to pay the $20 to get in? Or is it just out in the street.


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

whats the new prices gonna be and what about parking situation???


----------



## trebubb63 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Aug 14 2006, 08:10 AM~5963907
> *Homies that want to hop will hop regardless. cash and trophy for first place. trophies only for second place. that's all we have this year!! See you Sunday.
> *


well then i guess i got to take it all


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

We waited all this time for this big ass hyped up show and now its falling apart at the last minute  Ive been looking forward to this show for months. Also several of my boyz


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Are you still giving away the Caprice?????????????


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 15 2006, 11:34 PM~5976869
> *Are you still giving away the Caprice?????????????
> *


good question. I was looking forward to the big show too midwest s


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang,_@~
> *Are you still giving away the Caprice?????????????
> *


if not we should riot :biggrin: we'll divide it up as follows ... i want one of those chrome pumps so i can be 4 pumpin 4 black sunday ... fo sho!


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 14 2006, 08:10 PM~5968724
> *whats the new prices gonna be and what about parking situation???
> *


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@Aug 14 2006, 12:16 PM~5964633
> *Do we still got to pay the $20 to get in? Or is it just out in the street.
> *


$10.00 for spectators
The show is on a private lot 500' x 140'
Plenty big for 100 cars and 500+ spectators.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 14 2006, 10:10 PM~5968724
> *whats the new prices gonna be and what about parking situation???
> *


The prices are the same except for spectators ($10.00). We could not charge people $20.00 to come to the new location.

The car show and hop prices stayed the same because nothing has changed as far as that is concerned. Car show and hop entrees still win a trophy. Hoppers win cash based on the number of competitors.

We have NO WAY of giving the Caprice away at this small of a show - I mean even if 1000 people show up on Sunday there is no way that we can pay for the car in order to give it away.

And as far as eing disappointed about the Hyped up show being down-sized nobody is more disappointed than us. We have put THOUSANDS of our own dollars in to an event that the general public apparently is not able to support. I say apparently because of the issues I have mentioned before regarding piss-poor attendance at too many Gateway International events. If you combine that example with the almost non-existent pre-registration from anybody AND ALMOST NO SPONSORSHIP ($1000) you quickly see why we had to make this very hard decision. Oh well there is next year. In the meantime we have to eat nearly $20,000.00 in losses (OF OUR OWN MONEY) while we can. Having it at Gateway would have taken it to $40,000.00 in losses. 

Am I missing something or was St. Louis going to suddenly come outside 4000 strong to our show at Gateway? Hyped up shows only work if you have a tremendous amount of sponsorship. Take it from us, the best sense is bought sense. 

Holla at you on Sunday.

By the way you can still pre-register at our office or through the mail. Pre-registration closes at 5:30pm Friday August 18th.

Link to Registration Forms


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

alright good lookin on the info ill be there and i told all kinds of people and my friends so it should be fun. peace


----------



## c4obert (Apr 23, 2006)

How about some directions?


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

Go to the website midwestshowdown-stl.com


----------



## catdaddy (Jan 25, 2004)

truucha? how many hoppers!


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Im pretty sure there is no truucha but there will be some hoppers I think


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

there will be truucha videos on sale but we are not filming


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

314 show pics ttt


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry6010345


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

I hope LincolnOnDUBZ and Ice64Berg do not mind me taking the liberty of using your photos on our site. These are some great pictures! With me working the door almost all day, I could not walk the lot and get a photo of each vehicle.

Both of you and LoudxB are all given big props for letting us use your pictures. If you guys don't want us to use them, just post a response. I'll pull them all however, the site is getting hit really hard by people from all over the country right now. 

With your permission, I can add the websites for your car clubs to this page too. If you don't (have a webpage or site) holla at a brotha and we can work out a deal to build one (yes, a shameless plug for my services). But fore real, I'll add the links with an ok.

http://midwestshowdown-stl.com/images/MakeupShow08-20-06/ind ex.htm

Click Participant Photos


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Good lookin' out


----------

